# Swans!



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Went out today with Dustin and my son Dustin. We ha a very windy fun hunt. Lots of birds, good company and I killed my second swan and my son killed his third. Both big mature birds. Just thought I would share! Thanks again Dustin!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats! They look beautiful.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

An uncle of mine died recently. At the end of the graveside ceremony a week ago today a flight of swans flew overhead.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

The Swans were everywhere on the North end of Farmington Bay today flying about 40-50 feet high. Great looking birds guys!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! If you have a permit now is a great time to get out! Good luck!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice birds!


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice birds!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's pretty cool


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done on a double! That's awesome.

copple2


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

*Congrats*

I drew the first time I applied but haven't drawn now in 2 years. I am a little jealous. CONGRATS GUYS!!! Can you share with everyone what size ammo you used?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks again guys. My son was shooting 3 1/2" hevi shot #2's. I was shooting 3" hevi shot B's. That hevi shot is very expensive but it delivers!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting guys. it all was fun hung out in the marsh with you guys,. those birds are going to be hard to beat next time. we need to get out more next year. Now i need to go get my swan killed.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks again Dustin. It will be tough to beat, but fun trying! Have you been back out?


----------

